

Yike | An elegant "Like" button for your HN posts and comments - gmaster1440
http://yike.herokuapp.com/

======
Navarr
Wow. Elegant: Yes. GIGANTIC: also yes. Who needs a like button THIS BIG?

~~~
gmaster1440
If you're talking about Yike, thats not the actual like button :P That's just
the title of the site. Once you enter an item id, you will se an actual like
button.

